# Birthing vid of Adrian



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey everyone! Well I finally got the video of Adrian giving birth shortened to the actual moment she gave birth. It was taken by the webcam I set up in her nesting box. Oh and its pink and red inside because I had a red light on. Enjoy!!!

http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk22 ... gbirth.flv


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow! That was interesting. That is neat to have the webcam there, so you don't have to bother her...


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Yea it comes in really, really handy!


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

wow!!


----------



## KASeNIK (Sep 1, 2008)

hey chewy - i had trouble seeing the video... it looked like it wanted me to log in as you... its asking me for a password to see your album. *confused* :roll:


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

KASeNIK said:


> hey chewy - i had trouble seeing the video... it looked like it wanted me to log in as you... its asking me for a password to see your album. *confused* :roll:


I had the exact same problem, and could not view the video with his password.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

I was able to see it earlier and cant now either. 

Chewy did you make your album private? If you did, for us to see it you have to make it un-private or give us the album password.. I have this lock on some of my albums.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

Melissa said:


> I was able to see it earlier and cant now either.
> 
> 
> > same here!!


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

i, too, am having this problem. i have a photobucket account and none of my passwords are working?


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

the babys are soo cute.


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry everybody. Something happened hers the new link.
http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk22 ... gbirth.flv


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

That was fascinating to watch!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow. I never really thought much about how momma hedgies give birth... sitting somewhat Budda-like. Makes sense though.


----------



## KASeNIK (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for posing that Chewy! Awesome!


----------



## Kean (Jan 4, 2009)

thanx for the vid
it was really cool and wierd to watch at the same time :lol:


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

that was sort of strange...yet awesome! that was cool. i just wish it weren't so pink-i can't see it that clearly.


----------

